# Suggestions for Blessingway poems please!



## Badswan

Hi I'm attending a Blessingway in a couple of weeks and need to bring a blessing or poem along to read out. Any suggestions?


----------



## madasa

Some of these are good I think:
https://www.thedance.com/wicca101/songs.htm


----------

